# My Marlin 1895



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

This is a pic of my older Marlin 1895 chambered in 45-70Govt. I have had the weapon for some 25 years now. It started out with the full length bbl(22" IIRC)but I soon had it chopped to 18 inches.

Back in the day I used it with a set of ghost ring sights for hunting/guiding in Maine. This weapon has quite a history with several 60"+ moose to it's credit and some good sized bear. As my eyes got older I had it cut to 16.5 inches and installed a Leupold 1-4X20 with the heavy duplex. 

In the old days I reloaded a 405gr WFNGC(hardcast) for the gun. After a long way around I am back to this same bullet. Pushed by a max load of H4895,it will shoot thru most anything and leave allot of trauma in its path due to the wide meplate of the bullet. I have broke BOTH shoulders of a 950lb bull moose with this gun. I have seen it leave mush out of a once 6lb moose heart,also. 

Several years ago I killed a gnarly ol', almost 300lb, boar hog with it in Eglin. ---SAWMAN


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

:gunsmilie:


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Lots of memories with that one for sure. Everyone has different tastes, I certainly never would have cut the barrel though. I learned long ago not to make any changes that couldn't be undone. Eventually, everything is for sale and the expensive lesson I learned is that what's "custom" to me is "wrecked" to someone else.

I've got the guide gun in laminate stainless and love lookin at it.... not too fond of shootin it though...LOL kills on both ends with full power ammo.


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice gun! Will take down any animal on the planet with the right ammo.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Very cool!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

That is sweet!


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Figured that chopper would get a little attention, mostly good. Would be nice to get a front sight on it and a rear receiver sight along with scope mount. What ser# prefix or date code? What is mag cap 5 rds ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great background on the gun, hope when it's handed down the memories will keep as fresh as they are in your mind brother!!!


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for sharing with the group!


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

I hot do you make your reloads?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Ouch !!*

A 45-70 is a unique cartridge. It has a huge case capacity while being a low pressure round. Also the weapons that are chambered for it are of three basic different designs that you have to be awhere of when reloading the cartridge.

Most reloading books seperate the loads into three different groups.
1.the older trapdoor design weapons(even the modern reproductions)
2.most of the lever guns
3.the single shots that have a super strong action(Ruger #1,T/C Encore,NEF)

Most of the expieranced reloaders of the 45-70 will tell you that you can basically load it up until your shoulder tells you to stop. With some of the stronger actions this is pretty much true. In a Ruger #1 you can come within about 400fps of a 458Win Mag,some say even closer than that. The 45-70 has taken ALL of the largest animals on the face of the earth(with the right bullet).

The Marlin 1895 can be reworked to allow it to chamber a slightly longer OAL cartridge. This will allow even more powder capacity,giving you even more.....OUCH !!. Personally.....I have reached my limit. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

thats a beautiful rifle...sounds like its many great memories....esp with the big hog


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah I know all about reloading the .45-70. What is your max load for the marlin? Type of powder?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*My Reloads*

I pretty much load up to the max. I have settled on just a couple powders because I have so much of it.

With the bigger bores, an increase in powder does not always yield a substantial increase in velocity. It will however,boost the pressures up to start flattening primers,splitting case mouths,or cause the action to be somewhat sticky.

I have shot the 525gr bullets in a Ruger #1 that will split most every piece of brass. This was trying to reach a certain velocity that was stated was impossible. I finally did it but, wore out a P.A.S.T. doing it. Looking back....this was a risky proposition. --- SAWMAN


----------

